# Greylag in Ohio?! and Jack Miner!



## Weekend Woodsmen

On a recent NE Ohio goose hunt we started off great and finished amazing! The first flock that came in on us had two greylag?! geese with them. We originally thought they were specks, but then after closer examination we think they might be greylag. What do you guys think? Ever seen or shot one of these? I then finished the hunt on a seemingly routine single just to find out it had a Jack Miner band on it! Not bad for my first band and one heck of a hunt!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Nice , thanks for sharing.


----------



## ya13ya03

You guys are one of my favorite YouTube channels.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen

ya13ya03 said:


> You guys are one of my favorite YouTube channels.


Thank you! That means a lot to us!


----------



## erie sniper

Both of the geese are White-fronted (speckled bellies) Geese. White-fronted Geese have the white "face" around the bill and orange legs. The white area has a wide range in how much there is. Sometimes very obvious and other times just a narrow ring. Graylag geese do not have the white around the bill and legs are pink. Now, if you get some kind of hybridizing with some variation of domestic geese, all bets are off on color combination.
Nice shooting though!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen

That aligns with what we thought when shooting! The white wing tips, honk, and size through us off! They were HUGE compared to the Canada’s and we thought Specks were smaller!


----------



## Plantman

Specks are smaller. About the size of a Snow Goose. Greylags are big and will sometimes leave the farm and join up with the resident Canada Goose flock.


----------



## bank runner

Here is some Greater White Fronted geese (Specks) next to a Canada . I saw these at Cowan Lake several years ago


----------

